# middle name for Georgia?



## stricklandchk

Hi All :)

so its about 2 months too early to know the sex of our baby but I'm all about planning so there's no such thing as to early for me lol. If it's a boy we're thinking Carter Allen, if it's a girl, I've always said I was going to name my first girl Georgia, and Ann seemed to go well with it but that would mean her initials would spell GAS??! We're not dead set on Ann so any suggestions on a middle name would be greatly appreciated :)

p.s. the last name is strickland if that helps :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i think i 1 sylable name like marie
belle 

im not too good at saying names just know what if i like it or not when its written down x


----------



## pixydust

Georgia May
Georgia Jade
Georgia Grace
Georgia Rose
Georgia Louise


----------



## Lexilove

Georgia Elise
Georgia Eve
Georgia Elizabeth


----------



## stricklandchk

ohh those are all good :) thanks guys! ill let yall know what we decide on :)


----------



## bassdesire

Georgia Anne
Georgia Marian
Georgia Grace
Georgia Louise
Georgia Helene (Ha leen)
Georgia Mary
Georgia Elizabeth
Georgia Rose
Georgia Belle
Georgia Kate


----------



## Sugarbaby

Lexilove said:


> Georgia Elise
> Georgia Eve
> Georgia Elizabeth

Georgia Eve sounds beautiful!


----------



## stricklandchk

yes I agree Georgia Eve does sound pretty! oh man I wanna know the sex so bad!! I wish there was a fast forward button on pregnancy lol


----------



## LunaRose

I like Georgia Eve too .. Gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That is gorgeous!! X


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Georgia Leigh


----------



## soon2have2

Georgia Raine Strickland sounds pretty right?


----------



## Indigo77

Georgia Peach!


----------



## sara1786

Georgia Claire
Georgia Maddison
Georgia Reese


----------



## MrsWag

Georgia Olivia


----------



## neadyda

I love the name Georgia and if i was to have that for my future daughters name i would use the middle name Mary x


----------

